# Pre cat Paint.



## Buzz147 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi all. Just a quick question about pre cat. Im due to spray a kitchen. The door Is laminated can I use a pre cat primer and pre cat top coat with the correct preparation. With this adhere well to it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Depends what specific product are you planning on using.? Pre-cat What?


----------



## Chicago K (Mar 28, 2021)

There are better products out there. Precat seems to dry almost inches from the gun and can cause roughness and its not that great handling abuse. When it came out it was the best we had but time has gone by and there is better products out there. I use ProClassic. All right all you S and W haters get it out. Works like a latex but when its dries its hard as hell like oil. One trick I learned right off the bat let it dry like it says on the can between coats. When this product is applied evenly, at the right thickness, the paint film levels perfectly without sagging. It will sag like a mother if you dont give it time to dry between coats. I think its 12 hours or something like that.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Chicago K said:


> There are better products out there. Precat seems to dry almost inches from the gun and can cause roughness and its not that great handling abuse. When it came out it was the best we had but time has gone by and there is better products out there. I use ProClassic. All right all you S and W haters get it out. Works like a latex but when its dries its hard as hell like oil. One trick I learned right off the bat let it dry like it says on the can between coats. When this product is applied evenly, at the right thickness, the paint film levels perfectly without sagging. It will sag like a mother if you dont give it time to dry between coats. I think its 12 hours or something like that.


I'm not an S&W hater, I prefer to use my locally owned shops but use plenty of Sherwin when the situation (orcustomer) calls for it. That Pro Classic is some runny stuff though like you say, I agree though it lays out real nice. First time I used it i brush and rolled some 6 panel doors, went back a bit later and had runs galore. I've sprayed a couple trim packs with their new Emerald trim urethane, has a quicker recoat time (4 hr ? )and seems to lay out nice and dry really hard as well. But like Pro classic the Emerald will also take off on you if you're not careful.


----------



## Chicago K (Mar 28, 2021)

i found to go light coats. the s&w guys told me that when you put that second coat it reactives the first or second coat. Which on a flat surface is great but going vertical.... go light. Am with you.. I also like Advance by benny. I can brush it on and it looks sprayed good stuff.


----------

